# ADBA Show FL



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

February 19-20th, 2011
4 ADBA sanctioned shows

Wausau Possum Palace
3121 Possum Palace Drive
Chipley, Florida 32428

Fun classes, Ch/Ch Classes and Huge Raffle.

Registration is 7am-9:30 am EACH DAY!
1st show starts at 11am EACH DAY!

For more information contact-
Sheree Folmar 850-258-8463
Beth Hundreiser 386-216-3973
Lisa Hutches 813-335-0708

ALL ADBA/ADBSI RULES APPLY! All dogs must be ADBA registered, No puppy sales, All dogs must be crated, 4ft leads, flat buckle collars, No choke chains/quick release/pinch collars/flexi leads, No human aggressive dogs, No dog aggressive humans, No facing off dogs, No dogs in heat, No alcohol allowed!

Lodging:
Executive Inn (850-638-7335) $45/per night - Dogs must be crated
Super 8 (850-638-8530) $50/per night
Mention the dog show when making reservations at either motel
Both Hotels are located exit 120 off I-10 in Chipley, Florida.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be there. Anyone else?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow did i ready that correct FL? sweet i will have to see what i can do to make it!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is correct!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

woot woot, def need to check my sch!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG S, I am hoping to make this show but am not sure, that is the same weekend as the bully show here and I promised to take my niece, we shall see


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm working at it!!! If things fall into place I'm going!!


----------



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking forward to it!!! Gonna be a fun Road Trip!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yes fun raod trip! LR really? Hopin to make this Libby's debut show lol. I'm crossin my fingers anyway lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG S, I am hoping to make this show but am not sure, that is the same weekend as the bully show here and I promised to take my niece, we shall see


ohhh come we can meet up!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Oh yes fun raod trip! LR really? Hopin to make this Libby's debut show lol. I'm crossin my fingers anyway lol.


Glad I don't have any females that I'm taking to go against Libby..lol

I'm working on it!! I want to debut Ivy!! I should know as the date gets closer!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not gonna make this show, as a promise to my niece is more important, BUT I will make it to FL one way or the other lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well ok i will just have to TELL you all about how awesome lady rampage's dog are


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Brat, I have met some of them and it's ok I get to go stay with her in May  *shakes my booty at ya* LR, make sure and give Aireal a HUGE hug from me


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

2 weeks!!!


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

will be there with 7 i think lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

A week away folks!


----------

